# Help with obedience equipment bag



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bump* I want to know where to get a better bag too. I'm tired of everything getting tangled at the bottom. 

I'm also looking at some "Mom" purses at the store, because they definitely are big enough to hold everything and have pockets and sections so I can keep stuff seperate. <- But haven't gotten around to buying anything yet. I'm a little nervous about my training bags disappearing behind my back while I'm training somewhere because they look like purses.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone was using a tackle box .. I am trying to remember the brand name but it worked very slick..


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Gardening bags with all the outside pockets can work well. I had a canvas one that I bought for $2, I used it for about 4 years.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had my eye on some of the large disc golf bags too. They have sections in the big center area that can be removed but there are only 4 outside pockets and I don't think that will be enough.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Doggone Good has lots of stuff locally at vendors. I have a tote, which is good big bag. Lots of my friends have the utility bag, its pretty nice!

www.doggonegood.com


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Sammydog, thanks for the tip. The X/L looks like it will hold everything plus the kitchen sink!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is the one I have, it is pretty big, I would like it a little smaller, but it fits everything!

DoggoneGood!: Tote Bag


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I LOVE the utility bag for my articles. I was so sad when I lost mine (and the full set of articles inside).

I haven't found the perfect bag for my stuff yet.


----------

